# Network strange behavior after upgrading from 10.3 to 11



## tovo (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi all,
I have upgraded my FreeBSD from 10.3 to 11-RELEASE. On this server, I had an aggregated network (bxe2 and bxe3 to lagg0) by using LACP.
On my /etc/rc.conf, I have the following configuration

```
ifconfig_bxe2="up"
fconfig_bxe3="up"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="up laggproto lacp laggport bxe2 laggport bxe3 10.0.0.69/21"
```
The problem is that after the first reboot, the network was unreachable.
What I noticed is ifconfig giving the same MAC address to bxe2 and bxe3 and lagg0.
If I destroy the lagg0 interface and configure bxe2 or bxe3 independently, it works.
How could I make LACP work again?
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2017)

tovo said:


> If I destroy the lagg0 interface and configure bxe2 or bxe3 independently, it works.
> How could I make LACP work again ?


Make sure your switch is configured to use LACP on those ports too.


----------



## tovo (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for the reply,
I've asked to our network manager and I'm waiting for the answer but just before, it was working and the only change was the upgrade. But now, I'm facing other more important issues such as samba or sudo not working ...


----------



## tovo (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi again,
I have the confirmation: The switch is configured to use LACP on those ports





Above, you have a screenshot of the non-working configuration taken through the dell idrac ui


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't see anything obviously wrong with your setup.


----------



## obsigna (Mar 28, 2017)

tovo said:


> Hi all,
> I have upgraded my FreeBSD from 10.3 to 11-RELEASE. On this server, I had an aggregated network (bxe2 and bxe3 to lagg0) by using LACP.
> On my /etc/rc.conf, I have the following configuration
> 
> ...



In the past I had a similar problem with cloned interface for a bridge. On startup it didn't work while it worked as supposed when set up manually. It seemed to be a timing issue, and I resolved it be shuffling the ifconfig_xxx directives in /etc/rc.conf.

```
...
cloned_interfaces="bridge0"
ifconfig_re0="SYNCDHCP -tso description WAN"
ifconfig_em0="up -tso"
ifconfig_em1="up -tso"
ifconfig_bridge0="inet $LANNET addm em0 addm em1 description LAN"
...
```
In order to give the cloned_interfaces directive even more time, I added the configuration for the public interface before continuing with the bridge setup in the LAN. However, I never came to investigate this problem down to its root, and honestly, I can't tell if configuring the DHCP interface in the middle was really necessary. Once it was working, I left it as it was.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2017)

obsigna said:


> I added the configuration for the public interface before continuing with the bridge setup in the LAN


The order in rc.conf is totally irrelevant and has no meaning. Moving one thing before or after another has zero influence.


----------



## tovo (Mar 28, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I don't see anything obviously wrong with your setup.


Is it normal that bxe2 and bxe3 have the same mac address when aggregated?
Could it be a driver/kernel problem?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2017)

tovo said:


> Is it normal that bxe2 and bxe3 have the same mac address when aggregated?


To be honest I'm not sure, I think it does but I don't have a working setup to check.


----------



## tovo (Mar 28, 2017)

SirDice said:


> To be honest I'm not sure, I think it does but I don't have a working setup to check.


It seems to be normal though. On another server running Linux, the aggregated devices have also the same mac address ... La vérité est ailleurs.


----------

